# Dodo Juice Waxes - How to Choose



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

There's been several posts lately and I have had several enquiries about which Dodo wax to choose. With the addition of the new hard waxes there is now 8 to choose from, so I thought a little guide may help.

*Do you like a "Hard Wax" or a "Soft Wax" ?*
Some people like the spreadability and the softness of the soft wax. It is easy to scoop out of the jar and apply by hand. Some people find a hard wax easier to apply because it allows them to apply a thinner layer which makes buffing off easier. It's a personal choice really. They are all easy to apply at the end of the day.

*Do you want a wax tailored to the colour of your car or do want a generic wax that can be applied to all colours?*
The colour charging effect of the waxes is very subtle, so if you really feel like trying one of the colour charged waxes on a colour it's not for, don't worry it will still look good. If you want a wax for all colours, maybe you have more than one car, choose one of the generic ones.

*Here is the list:*

*Rain Forest Rub *- Soft Wax - All Colours
*Purple Haze* - Soft Wax - Dark Colours
*Orange Crush* - Soft Wax - Warm Colours
*Light Fantastic* - Soft Wax - Light Colours

*Hard Candy* - Hard Wax - All Colours
*Blue Velvet* - Hard Wax - Dark Colours
*Banana Armour* - Hard Wax - Warm Colours
*Diamond White* - Hard Wax - Light Colours

*Light Colours*:
Silvers, White, Light Metallics, Light Blues.

*Warm Colours:*
Yellows, Orange, Reds, Gold.

*Dark Colours:*
Black, Greys, Dark Blues, Dark Metallics.

I'll add more colours on as I think of them.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ben I was going to preorder the Blue Velvet, but as I have the BA and now the PH, I am hanging on for the next level of DODO.:thumb: 

I am a hard wax fan but the softer waxes are going to be great in the winter.

Good explanation BTW


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

So is ease of application/removal the only real difference when it comes to choosing a soft or hard wax? I always figured I'd prefer a soft one, but the petes53 I just put on is so easy to work worth. was quite surprised.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent!:thumb: Now when other waxes are added to the range I'll not get confused  Cleaners and others can be added to the list too. So much easier for someone who wants a Dodo but just don't know what to get.

Sticky please mods.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great and clear guide. :thumb:
I would just add that the soft waxes are nice if you like applying wax with your bare hands.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what other wax's are soft?

might give some of this dodo stuff a try


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> A great and clear guide. :thumb:
> I would just add that the soft waxes are nice if you like applying wax with your bare hands.


Good point Glyn, I didn't think of that one while I was writing it. I've added it on now though.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm presuming hard waxes are more durable?? I'm thinking blue velvet for the winter run


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have seen the light


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

If you ask me the marketing is making it a nightmare to choose !!!

what happens if i am colour blind, yep reflections no prob..


at least with the big boys you can work up the tree, although with deminishing returns !


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

so have you got any durabilty results on any of them??

anything on par with collinite??


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

hiltonig said:


> what happens if i am colour blind, yep reflections no prob..


Easy, if you don't know what colour your car is choose Rain Forest Rub if you like a soft wax, Hard Candy if like a hard wax. No colours to worry about. 



hiltonig said:


> at least with the big boys you can work up the tree, although with deminishing returns !


They don't use marketing then to influence your decision? Made up magical ingredients with made up names, magic golden spoons that only activate themselves in sunlight with a $30,000 premium!!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for helping clear things up for forum members Ben... appreciated.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks for helping clear things up for forum members Ben... appreciated.


No problem Dodo man.  It was Spitfire's idea on another post.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks thanks that is very usefull.:thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great post, Im hopefully going to try some light fantastic as i've never used a 'proper' was before. Just optimum spray wax and things.

Hopefully a soft wax should be good for a beginner!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so now I need to decide what colour Golf GTi to go with the wax I want....


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> so now I need to decide what colour Golf GTi to go with the wax I want....


I like your thinking.

Choose the wax....then the car:lol: Definite OCD


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Good point Glyn, I didn't think of that one while I was writing it. I've added it on now though.


Is there any hints & tips anywhere for barehand application... still a relative newbie to it & just wandering what a difference the barehand technique makes or if there is a right & wrong way to do it.

Oh yeah... and I'm saving myself for a little purple haze:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Well, this is the way I do it, I'm sure others may have other techniques.

Scoop up some wax from the jar, just so there is a blob on the end of your finger, then rub that in to the palm of your other hand. Rub the wax a little to get it's oils flowing. Then clasp your hands together rub them together so the wax is tansferred to both hands, rub your hands together like you are rubbing hand cream into your hands and make sure you get a coating all over your hands and fingers on both hands.

Now massage the wax into the paintwork, making sure you get an even coating, you have to be careful not to cake it on, you don't need much wax to do a panel. As you are rubbing the wax, you can feel what the wax is doing. If your hands start dragging on the paint, rub your hands together some more, or get a little more wax on them. If you're caking it on, get rid of some the wax from your hands.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally I only use the flats of my hand - that way you tend to get a more even coat and waste less wax.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have found a different method of choosing which one to buy. THanks with you help though Ben!!!!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Eenie-Meany-Miny-Moe?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> Eenie-Meany-Miny-Moe?


Yep bought all those as well!!!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Or just buy all the colour specific version, then get the generic ones just in case you aren't sure which wax would be best for a certain colour, then you are sorted


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Yep bought all those as well!!!


You're gonna have to clear the food out the fridge Jon.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Well, this is the way I do it, I'm sure others may have other techniques.


Thank you so much... been thinking of trying this method when I gets my crushed up Dodo... 
deffinately gonna give it a go


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

I think they are confusing the issue, at least with the others the choice is easy..... Hmmm now what can I afford Bos, destiny etc. Instead of Hmm now my cars red, am I a Hard man or soft etc...........


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

hiltonig said:


> I think they are confusing the issue, at least with the others the choice is easy..... Hmmm now what can I afford Bos, destiny etc. Instead of Hmm now my cars red, am I a Hard man or soft etc...........


If you dont like it then dont buy it - simple!

Whats the point of standing round heckling?

My order's in.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Heckle away  All criticsm gets taken on board and thoroughly analysed before being ignored, rebutted or acted upon. There is usually a good point being made. However, in this case:

We can't please all the people all of the time.

Some wax manufacturers decide to say their waxes are made specifically for certain makes and model of cars.

Some wax manufacturers decide to add more and more carnauba and up the price exponentially when they do - and even then the claimed percentages need independent verification.

Some wax manufacturers decided to use a meaningless numbering system.

We have simply said, choose a texture (hard or soft, whichever you prefer for application or performance) then choose a general wax or one that is more colour specific. 

It is far easier than buying paint and I'm sure you can cope with that... after choosing a water based emulsion or an oil based vinyl, you have to choose matt, satin or gloss, then interior or exterior, then quick dry, one coat, trade or regular, then the colour you need... Dodo is simple in comparison 

Of course, we could go to a price based system and just charge more for certain products. Would it help if Purple Haze was 120 GBP and Blue Velvet was 300 GBP? 

We apologise for any confusion, as I'm sure Dulux do when they spot confused looking people dither around B&Q on a Sunday, or Kelloggs do when they launch yet another 'healthy living' cereal... but what we do makes sense to us, and we hope to most of the people here. Choice can only be a good thing, especially with the forthcoming sampling range so you don't need to spend a fortune to find the perfect wax for you.

All the best
DF


----------



## st-2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I applied my first coat of White Diamond yeserday evening and the result was excellent. Haven't seen any beading yet as the car is garaged so can't comment. The shine was very good. 

But it went on like a dream and left my garage smelling of vanilla!! Fantastic
:lol:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

hmmm didnt know about soft and hard waxes, will maybe need to try some banana armour then to go with my orange crush 

is it recommended to store wax in the fridge, and if so why?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> hmmm didnt know about soft and hard waxes, will maybe need to try some banana armour then to go with my orange crush
> 
> is it recommended to store wax in the fridge, and if so why?


There is no need to store Dodo waxes in the fridge, you can if you want but there is no need.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Have to agree with Dodo on this one... what is the point on starting up a new company & selling the same stuff as everyone else??

You are untitled to love it
You are entitled to hate it
Heck... you are even entitled to have no opinion on the subject at all 


**gets out the Dodo flag & starts waving it like a mad woman**


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

Mr dodo for the record I have bought one of each of the softs and banana. Now for the hards !!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good man 

To be fair, it was probably more confusing for us to launch with just Banana Armour at the same time as the soft varieties, as it was out there on its own. I think the range is more balanced now and hopefully less confusing in the long run.

All the best
DF


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

Yes but come on chaps I have a british sports car and I am happy to use a british made wax...... But just bring out the big guns to bear and make a wax to take on our CE marking sausage eating chums !!!!!!!even it costs a few quid more !!!


You know you can do it !!! its your destiny unless u take a long time in which case its vintage ( hint hint ! )


----------



## Cayman S (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy service rubbish boy ! Ordered some Lime Prime and some Blue Velvet wax this morning and you had posted it by 10.30 :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Cayman S said:


> Thanks for the speedy service rubbish boy ! Ordered some Lime Prime and some Blue Velvet wax this morning and you had posted it by 10.30 :thumb:


No problem and thanks for the order. Hope Royal Mail can follow through the good work Mrs Rubbish Boy put in this morning. :thumb:


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Can i ask a stupid question? Can you apply both soft and hard waxes by hand?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The short answer is no. We recommend only soft waxes are applied by hand.

The longer answer is that yes, in theory, you can apply a hard wax by hand but it would take a lot longer than applying a soft wax because you would only cover a small area at a time; this would make it infuriating and time-consuming so we don't recommend it.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a thin foam applicator for both hard and soft which works well. There is enough warmth in my fingers to keep it moving.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html


----------



## garylythgoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

What wax do you recommend for my bike ? i am using BOS at the moment but would like to combine with the best wax of dodo


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its a dark colour so perhaps purple haze or if you want something a bit more premium go for the DW/Dodo Double wax


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

nice bike!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I actually wrote the original MSN press ad for the Ducati 996 Senna, years ago now... the MV version looks just as tasty 

Re wax, I agree with Whizzer.


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

how much is the double wax ...... as mention i am using swissvax at the moment .... whts the effect to have it as a second layer


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

"Cost of the doublewax is 67.66 GBP plus VAT which comes to 79.50 GBP (for 2x 200ml pots in a presentation tube). Next day courier charge will be 6.95 GBP, coming to a grand total of 86.45 GBP. If you would like to order your Doublewax before Christmas, please paypal this amount to paypal at dodojuice.com with full delivery details and please include your Detailing World name on the order for our reference. Regrettably, cheques cannot be accepted due to the time delay in getting orders out."


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

surgemaster said:


> "Cost of the doublewax is 67.66 GBP plus VAT which comes to 79.50 GBP (for 2x 200ml pots in a presentation tube). Next day courier charge will be 6.95 GBP, coming to a grand total of 86.45 GBP. If you would like to order your Doublewax before Christmas, please paypal this amount to paypal at dodojuice.com with full delivery details and please include your Detailing World name on the order for our reference. Regrettably, cheques cannot be accepted due to the time delay in getting orders out."


Also please make sure if you do want it to add your name to the list in Forum annoucements , you can wait till after Xmas if paypal is no good for you


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

i would like to know if anyone have tried the combo of swissvax BOS and this dodo double wax.

i wil like to hear some feedbacks first before making the purchase.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Double has just come out ... so the only thing i know it has been compared to is vintage / royale

have a look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50175


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

oh yea ... i have read that thread .... 

i have read somewhere that a combination of top wax will have a top notch end product ..... not sure if its true .... thats why im in search for the answer and for a second wax.

I hope to clear my doubts first before making the purchase.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

antonioshabirto said:


> oh yea ... i have read that thread ....
> 
> i have read somewhere that a combination of top wax will have a top notch end product ..... not sure if its true .... thats why im in search for the answer and for a second wax.
> 
> I hope to clear my doubts first before making the purchase.


Speak to Epoch or L200 steve they did a comparison test:thumb:


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Speak to Epoch or L200 steve they did a comparison test:thumb:


Thanks but i cant seems to pm them.

Are you able to ask them as a favour.

Rgds


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

antonioshabirto said:


> Thanks but i cant seems to pm them.
> 
> Are you able to ask them as a favour.
> 
> Rgds


3 more post and you are ready to go ... :thumb:


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

. thats sad to know


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill pm both of them for you too


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

Yipeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The Dodo Double -

The day we applied the Z Royale to Megaboost's Supra. Most of the local guys were present, and one or two of them are real wax enthusiasts. Infact, there was more than one person present that day who owned /was about to purchase Vintage. I thought that it would be a nice run out for my sample of Royale, an opportunity for my chums to see first hand what Royale looks like in the flesh.

We applied the Royale first, to half of a well prepped and cleansed bonnet. It was then time to compare it against something. Epoch suggested the Dodo Double wax might be best to compare it against in the first instance, as we all kind of guessed that the Royale would probably look better than its sibling, Vintage.

We applied the Dodo Double wax in accordance to Dom's (from Dodo) ever correct instruction. First the hard wax, short wait then buff. Then the soft wax, wait and then buff. What greeted us then shocked everyone in the shop. We'd applied the Dodo Double purely to see how much better a £7k wax looked compared to a normal wax, the Royale was supposed to look head n shoulders better than anything else.

I think it was Ant who chirped up first - "The Dodo side looks nicer". The shop full of umming and arrghing, but the fact of the matter was Ant was correct. The Dodo did seem to have the edge over it's much more expensive competitor.

We tried a few other waxes, including a couple of much cheaper but still 'very good waxes' Everyone still walking past the bonnet though, heads being rocked from side to side in comparision. I think that just about everyone there that day agreed that the Dodo Double was the winner in the looks stake.

I always planned to Royale my Hilux, and then Royale the next summer car that I purchase in the coming spring. Whatever I chose to put it on though, I wanted the vehicle to look a million dollars. I already know that I can create the finish to compliment such a wax through polishing technique.

I don't think that I'll end up with a huge perspex wax container taking up half my fridge in the garage anymore though. The space once reserved for the big Z now about to be taken up by two much smaller jars instead.

Yet again the Dodo guys creating another product that blows me away.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Steve - I was beginning to wonder if I had too many waxes, and might pass this up after all (a shocking revelation I know...) in favour of some polish and kit, but after reading your summary and checking out the thread again I'm still sold. Also helped by a surprise cash bonus this afternoon that will get me this and a rotary anyway


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If i could just add, Dodo recomendation is to leave it 4 to 24 hours between layers (something we were not fortunate enough to have on the day) so the fact that it looked so good even when the base layer haddn't really had a chance to cure fully also speaks volumes.

I also had a little play with the Double Wax in a multitest a few weeks before hand and it also sat next to Z Royale. I can't speak for duarablity, although in Megaboosts update does favourable so far, the look of the Dodo Double is top notch.

I own a pot Z Vintage, plus a few other waxes and have a Dodo Double on order!


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

hi epoch,

Need some advise from you . im currently using BOS and is thinking of having another good wax to have the second layer .

do you think the end product will be good or should i stick with multiple layer of BOS ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Antonio

BOS is a very nice wax for the money i don't own a pot myself having only seen it on a few cars and had the opportunity to apply it to a test panel once. The look will improve with multiple layers of BOS, up to about three before the point of deminishing returns (i.e removal of previous layers with each subsiquent application) with the added benefit of more durability.

The principle behind the Dodo duo takes this double benefit of layers to achieve two things.

Hard wax - Thin layer, cures hard and bonds exceptionally well and gives great durability

Soft wax - Thicker layer, due to thickness doesn't cure as hard but tends to leave a glossy wet looking finish

The Dodo Duo gives the best of both worlds and more due the separtate design principle (two distinct strenghs rather than a compromise of the two). It just seemed to work really well.


It's up to you whether you wish to purchase a second pot/set of wax, I can vouch for how good the finish from the Dodo Duo is, especially fror the price point.

If your looking to buy a second wax just to put on top of your first layer you might be better using your BOS up in multiple layers and getting a second wax as a comparisson.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I ve to agree with Steve and Epoch's comments. On the day we applied the Dodo and Royale i was just speechless at how an £80 wax can spank a 7k wax on looks. The shocking thing is that the Dodo was so obviously better looking than Royale, not just a slight difference but a massive one!! The finish was beautiful, stunning, made me smile  

The guys at Z should be sh1tting their pants....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

matt said:


> I ve to agree with Steve and Epoch's comments. On the day we applied the Dodo and Royale i was just speechless at how an £80 wax can spank a 7k wax on looks. The shocking thing is that the Dodo was so obviously better looking than Royale, not just a slight difference but a massive one!! The finish was beautiful, stunning, made me smile
> 
> The guys at Z should be sh1tting their pants....


Now that's always nice to hear 

I must admit that I did a very unofficial test with a professional glossmeter used for testing paint surfaces and the Doublewax (hard and soft layer) had a better reading (ie glossier/shinier) than the competitor you mention. However, there was only one layer of that, and the Doublewax has two layers of wax going for it, so perhaps it wasn't a fair comparison. Interesting anyway.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Now that's always nice to hear
> 
> I must admit that I did a very unofficial test with a professional glossmeter used for testing paint surfaces and the Doublewax (hard and soft layer) had a better reading (ie glossier/shinier) than the competitor you mention. However, there was only one layer of that, and the Doublewax has two layers of wax going for it, so perhaps it wasn't a fair comparison. Interesting anyway.


I'll take 2 layers of the DD and save £7k any day.....:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe an unfair comparrison Dom but honestly £80 or 7K? what would you choose? Its a no brainer for me. As you say, the finish from the double wax is extremely glossy, but on the day we found it to be a 'clearer' more pure look which says it all to me. Well done, the produt is a real credit to you and the team. I know you are working on a 'premium' wax or two at the moment, my question is...how are you going to better the double wax?! :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Matt. The Doublewax will take some beating and we don't anticipate having a product that blows it away for some time; maybe a product that tweaks or refines the formula a little, but certainly not something that's many times better. We are likely to concentrate on extending the range with a new shampoo etc in the short term.

Of course, if independent testing reveals that any other superpremium wax is soundly and consistently beating the Doublewax in tests we may bring the development programme forward a few months.  But that has to happen first 

As we have always said, we aim for the 30 GBP Dodo waxes to compete with the 80 GBP competitors. And for the 80 GBP Dodo waxes (Doublewax) to compete with the 300+ GBP competitors. When we do a 300+ GBP wax ourselves, it will be something really quite special


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmmm....something to look forward to then Dom :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> When we do a 300+ GBP wax ourselves, it will be something really quite special


I'll take it without the gold spoon but put me down for it!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Thanks Matt. The Doublewax will take some beating and we don't anticipate having a product that blows it away for some time; maybe a product that tweaks or refines the formula a little, but certainly not something that's many times better. We are likely to concentrate on extending the range with a new shampoo etc in the short term.
> 
> Of course, if independent testing reveals that any other superpremium wax is soundly and consistently beating the Doublewax in tests we may bring the development programme forward a few months.  But that has to happen first
> 
> As we have always said, we aim for the 30 GBP Dodo waxes to compete with the 80 GBP competitors. And for the 80 GBP Dodo waxes (Doublewax) to compete with the 300+ GBP competitors. When we do a 300+ GBP wax ourselves, it will be something really quite special


I think that Epoch and I should get an invite to the Dodo Factory, because...

Epoch really knows his waxes, and could do a smashing little article for DW on the whole Dodo process. I'm sure that even you guy's at Dodo could learn a load from hearing his views and opinions on product.

And I've got a coat with lots of pockets and have light fingers


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

^^LOL^^ Cheeky get!! :lol:


----------



## antonioshabirto (Dec 12, 2007)

any idea whats the shiping cost to singapore ? is there any dodo distributor in singapore ?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

to be honest i couldn't tell the waxes apart on the day of the multi test after probably a good hour of staring. I'd strongly disagree that dodo spanked Royale. In the conditions and lighting you couldn't tell them apart but then the same was true of Victoria wax which Tim put on.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> If i could just add, Dodo recomendation is to leave it 4 to 24 hours between layers (something we were not fortunate enough to have on the day) so the fact that it looked so good even when the base layer haddn't really had a chance to cure fully also speaks volumes.
> 
> I also had a little play with the Double Wax in a multitest a few weeks before hand and it also sat next to Z Royale. I can't speak for duarablity, although in Megaboosts update does favourable so far, the look of the Dodo Double is top notch.
> 
> I own a pot Z Vintage, plus a few other waxes and have a Dodo Double on order!


Do you want to do the test again in 2008 mate?

Only this time leaving the Dodo Double to cure the reccomended period?

I guess that we could put 2 coats of Royale on as well to be fair?

What about doing the test on the Pink Astra?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Do you want to do the test again in 2008 mate?
> 
> Only this time leaving the Dodo Double to cure the reccomended period?
> 
> ...


I have some Built Hamber Auto Balm just arrived for the Pink Astra mate

Thinking a Colly 476s Vs Built Hamber would be good on this one. I could leave the owner strict instructions not to wax (or wash it) for a long period of time:wave:

Let me see if i can find a suitable dark coloured test car for such a test!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> to be honest i couldn't tell the waxes apart on the day of the multi test after probably a good hour of staring. I'd strongly disagree that dodo spanked Royale. In the conditions and lighting you couldn't tell them apart but then the same was true of Victoria wax which Tim put on.


The lighting probably wasnt the best to judge in however i know what i saw and know what i like in a wax. Everyone has their own preferences and mine was without doubt the Dodo was the winner on the day. 
I must add though that i actually preferred the look of the Vintage to the Royale. I felt the Vintage was glossier just like the Dodo. I also wasnt really impressed by the Victoria collectors, i felt t that it muted the gloss fro the polishing stage. 
Maybe another Royale vs Dodo could be done, in better conditions and a double coat of Royale to make it fair?
:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> The lighting probably wasnt the best to judge in however i know what i saw and know what i like in a wax. Everyone has their own preferences and mine was without doubt the Dodo was the winner on the day.
> I must add though that i actually preferred the look of the Vintage to the Royale. I felt the Vintage was glossier just like the Dodo. I also wasnt really impressed by the Victoria collectors, i felt t that it muted the gloss fro the polishing stage.
> Maybe another Royale vs Dodo could be done, in better conditions and a double coat of Royale to make it fair?
> :thumb:


The lighting in that area of the shop is all 'daylight' type lamps. Although I do seem to remember us putting the car into quite a nice early afternoon sun??

I thought that the Royale was the wetter of the two Z waxes, with the Vintage having a much purer reflective glow. In my eyes, the Dodo Double had a bit of both of the visual properties of the top end Z waxes, a wetness and glow that highlighted the paintworks preperation nicely.

I think that for it's price, the Victoria range also boxes well above it's price range, with the Collectors being a very good wax maybe better suited to lighter colours.

If Epoch can get us another dark coloured demo car, then I'm more than up for repeating what we did on Megaboost's sometime very early in 2008:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

You always have a way of describing things better than me damn you!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> If Epoch can get us another dark coloured demo car, then I'm more than up for repeating what we did on Megaboost's sometime very early in 2008:thumb:


Does the pope sh1t in the woods

Can i find a lazy ar5ed friend with a dark coloured car who would be prepared to have there car washed and polished and then expensive wax applied for free!


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

The Double Dodo package sounds very interesting


----------

